# Raptor Cult Tactics?



## LordProitzen (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm just curious as to all the pro's and con's of Raptors for a Chaos Marine Army. Specifically, for my Slaanesh based Chaos Space Marine army.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

IoS is always a solid choice for a melee unit.

Raptors are generally considered a bit of a lackluster unit because they offer nothing besides the jump pack (even a barebones Chaos Marine gets the extra attack from 2 CCWs).

That being said, there are two main schools of thought on how to use them. 

-Cheap 5 man units with a meltagun to do some early game tank hunting.

-A huge swarm of 15-20 of them kitted out for assault with IoK or IoS.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Raptors are amazing for cc you will be initiative 5 there isnt many other cc squads that can boast that and a 12" move im all about khorne so i use them as a hard hitting unit of 10 on charge they get 4 attacks :victory:


----------



## tastytaste (Mar 31, 2009)

I run them either MoS or MoK. MoK really gives you that extra punch they should of had in the first place. As for tactics Deep striking with two melta or flamers is always fun especially using an icon so they do not scatter. Also just make sure to hide them behind rhino or landraider walls. They are best used as a counter charge not a front line charge as they are just like everyone else said CSM with jumpacks nothing more. 

Also remember if you need to hide a flying/jump pack lord they are a great buffer.

If you are going Slaanesh my friend's blog has some good tips on running them plus other 

http://bloodofkittens.com/?cat=44


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

I have just madde a squad of 10 using berzerker bodies nd Sm jump Packs (saved a bundle!). I haven't usde them yet but i have set them up with 2 ccs each (champion with p/fist as i dodn't have any swords) and IoK.

They come out as slightly more expensive than a 10 man marine squad (they also have a plasma pistol in there), but shoudl be their equal in CC. if IoK doesn't work i will switch to IoS for the chance of hittign first. The downside is that, by using 'zerker bodies, they are covered in khorne symbols.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

They can be good for a skirmishing unit especially when equipped with flamers or meltas, I run my BT assault squad with 2 flamers and I don't really understand why people don't take them, you lose one attack in exchange for a flame template before combat, even against MEQs thats going to do more than one normal attack.


----------



## happyhippie (Aug 24, 2009)

Although the raptors can deep strike, they cannot take advantage of any of the chaos icons. Only Daemons, Terminators, and Obliterators can take advantage of the no scatter rule. Despite that, they still make an excellent strike force...you just have to be a little more careful where you bring them in.


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

happyhippie said:


> Although the raptors can deep strike, they cannot take advantage of any of the chaos icons. Only Daemons, Terminators, and Obliterators can take advantage of the no scatter rule. Despite that, they still make an excellent strike force...you just have to be a little more careful where you bring them in.


Uh... that's not correct. Any units deepstriking within 6" of an icon do so unerringly. Also, Daemons can ONLY DS within range of an icon...

My preference with raptors is to run a 6-man squad with IoS, the champion that comes in the box (TLC) and 2 meltaguns. 6 is because once upon a time there were favoured numbers & that was Slaanesh's... I use these guys to pop transports & then assault the juicy bits inside...

The thing to rember with raptors is that if you're thinking about a big squad you're actually better off to just take normal CSM in a rhino - once you hit 7 raptors you've effectively paid for a rhino. The rhino gives you the AV11 protection that your opponents have to get through before you start losing men - and they count as troops so they can actually capture objectives...


----------



## happyhippie (Aug 24, 2009)

m3rr3k said:


> Uh... that's not correct. Any units deepstriking within 6" of an icon do so unerringly. Also, Daemons can ONLY DS within range of an icon...
> 
> My preference with raptors is to run a 6-man squad with IoS, the champion that comes in the box (TLC) and 2 meltaguns. 6 is because once upon a time there were favoured numbers & that was Slaanesh's... I use these guys to pop transports & then assault the juicy bits inside...
> 
> The thing to rember with raptors is that if you're thinking about a big squad you're actually better off to just take normal CSM in a rhino - once you hit 7 raptors you've effectively paid for a rhino. The rhino gives you the AV11 protection that your opponents have to get through before you start losing men - and they count as troops so they can actually capture objectives...


The text clearly states on page 81 of the chaos codex "If models in terminator armour or Obliterators are deployed onto the battlefield via deep strike and chose to do so within 6" of a model carrying an icon, then they won't scatter. If the Icon bearer is inside a transport, then the range of the icon is 6" form the transport vehicle itself. Lesser Daemons must enter the by deep striking with 6" of an Icon(see summoned Daemons on page 61 for more details). *Note that Icons only work for models in Terminator armour, Obliterators and lesser daemons, not for units entering play using jump packs or other means of transport.* Also note that an Icon must already be on the table at the start of the turn for it to be used.


----------



## ninja skills (Aug 4, 2009)

I use them to deliver a daemon wpn quickly to the enemy, a jump pack is pretty cheep for a lord so him and his mates can pull of brutal flanking attacks


----------



## Despoiled (Aug 23, 2009)

I used them as tankhunters and had alot of good luck with them. I Have 2 meltas and a pair of lighting craws on the AC. 

I loving the idea of a lord going into battle sooner, so I going to try it my next game I play.


----------



## Excaliber60 (Sep 5, 2009)

While we're at it, is it possible to use Raptors to fire into an enemy squad and then assault them after that? If not, are there any other combination's similar to that?


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, two flamers - whatever's on the recieving end gets hurt, _especially_ if it's not as good or better than an Meq.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

I am play testing my flamer raptors next week, i'll let you know how they go.


----------



## maniclurker (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd go with flamers, power weapon, and IoS. That makes for some pretty good infantry raping.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Lightning Claws outclass shitty PWs always. If you go for quick IoS boosted attacks then make sure you make those woundsk:

If you go for more attacks, IoK, then go for maximum pewpew power with PFsk:


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

I was stupid when I tried raptors and got them all killed by a tyrant. 
It seems like the two schools of thought are anti-infantry with IoS, 2 flamers and LC on the champion, or Anti-tank/elites with IoK, PF, and 2 meltas.

I think I like the anti-elite way, they could pop a tank in one turn, or rough up some meqs if need be.


----------



## maniclurker (Jun 12, 2008)

Um, the 'anti-elite' isn't really anti-elite. If you try to hit termies with them, the termies will pull them apart. Also, any monstrous creature will mess them up. The powerfist/meltagun set up is really mostly for tanks and generally MEQ killing, though even a tac squad will give it a run for it's money if the raptors are low in number.

MaidenManiac... you're right. A single lightning claw (no bonus attack) is better than a single power weapon (bonus attack) any day. Forgot. Back in the old SM (evil and good) dexes, the cost was balanced for it... 25 pts for a single lightning claw. Now, they are the same price, and there's no reason taking a power weapon on any model that can take a lightning claw instead.


----------

